# What can I breed a Delta Tail male with?



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

The delta tail gene is recessive, so would breeding a male delta tail male with a crowntail female just result with crowntails? Or rejects?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Rejects.
BTW, where did you hear deltas are recessive? To my knowledge/experience, delta is dominant - less rays and webbing (width spread) are dominant over more rays.

Solid tails x CT = messy fins in F1. They may look fine when young but as they get older rays and webbing will become uneven.

Since CTs are often 2 rays and deltas have less web spread, you most likely will produce uneven web reduction with narrow spread (or severe delta)


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Deep Blue Bettas – We Love Super Blue Betta Fish Color told me, whoops. Guess they don't know. What would be a better match for the delta? Or would a CT be fine?

BTW my plans just fell apart because the store who was going to sell me the CT just closed because of coronavirus.

I still want to breed bettas when this blows over, so any info would help!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Most important is your goal . . . What do you want to achieve. It helps me better help you. 

Basically you can breed any type/s. If you want wide spread, breed to HM. If you're willing to breed a line, you can breed to CT and create your own line. If you want shorter fins, breed to PK.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks you so much for the advice, as I mentioned above we met a setback. Eventually though I will go through with my plans! 😃


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I just finished reading the website you linked. Sadly, that's not the only misinformation stated as fact.


----------

